# wireless hardware not bound transport driver



## Trickcomp (Jan 1, 2015)

what does it mean, wireless hardware not bound to transport driver


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model of your computer? 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, are there any devices with yellow flags? Especially under* Network Adapters*? If so, these devices need to have drivers installed. 
Go to the Manufacturers *support/download drivers* site, type in your make and model# or your service tag# and download the *Wireless driver *for your model. 
If there are no yellow marks, what security software do you have? (eg) *Norton, McAfee*? sometimes these programs block Wireless traffic. If you have one of these Anti-Virus suites, try disabling it to see if that works.


----------

